# Rapidshare = Rapidshake -> Mirror n Download



## Akshay (Oct 14, 2006)

There is a new way to beat *Rapidshare. *. Just replace ur rapidshare link with *rapidshake*. 

E.g: Ur original Rapidshare link is: *www.rapidshare.de/12345/xyz.doc
Now enter *www.rapidshake.de/12345/xyz.doc & done!!!

But d catch is dat atleast 5 ppl must hav done dis so d file wil b mirrored to rapidshake....  It is easy as u can spread d wrd n den download. Multiple downloads r also supported.. 

It wrkd 4 me...


----------



## shaunak (Oct 14, 2006)

It is illeagal in any way?
Ne way i preffer torrents to rapidshare whenever possible.


----------



## Akshay (Oct 14, 2006)

Legality/illegality depends on wht file u r trying to download. If file is a crack/pirated s/w., it wil be illegal. But to download geniune files, it is not illegal...


----------



## niks999 (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok!
Will try and check it out.
However thanx!!


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice info thanks


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Oct 17, 2006)

itz a illegal re..


----------

